# APC Backups vs. Smartups



## nantex (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello! Good day sir! Can anyone differentiate between APC backups and smartups? How this it works between the two?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Back-Ups are battery backups with surge protection.

Smart-Ups are more advanced. They are still a battery backup with surge protection, but they also interface with the PC/server and can interact with the PC. Such as powering down the PC gracefully before the battery dies.


----------



## nantex (Feb 25, 2010)

Thank you for that infor sir... Can 1000va smartups, support a 800watts power supply of a server?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

They will provide specs to show how much power they supply (ie: what they will support). You also have to take into account how long they can supply that power. Having a unit too small, will mean your uptime without AC will be short. The larger the supply, the longer they can supply power. I typically shoot to have enough power for 15-30 minutes. Gives you time to finish what you are doing and shut down if the power doesn't return.


----------



## nantex (Feb 25, 2010)

One again, thank you sir...


----------

